# 35s on new Domane SLR 7



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Mounted up some 700x35 Conti Speed Cyclocross clincher tires on Hed Aredennes SL Plus wheels that have a 21mm internal rim width, the sidewall width of the mounted tires is 36mm. Looks like the seat stay and fork clearances will be good enough for the type of gravel rides I do. Extreme mud could be a problem but that is something I would tend to avoid rather than seek out. 
I also put some 23s on the stock Bonti wheels and adjusted the seat post slider a couple notches off of full firm. This seems to make the 23s ride like a wider tire. Pretty cool to be able make an adjustment.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice work!

The clearance on the fork seems pretty tight though, and is that tire off center in the fork? It sure looks from photo #3....


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

yeah, that front is tighter than I would want to run on any gravel rides - I think you may end up beating that fork up.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

The distance from the outside of the fork to the rim is the same on both sides. There may be some variation with the fork mold on the inside, the clearance is smaller on the front right. The clearance between the fork and the top of the tire is about 6mm.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the pics and detailed sizing info.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

jmess said:


> I also put some 23s on the stock Bonti wheels and adjusted the seat post slider a couple notches off of full firm. This seems to make the 23s ride like a wider tire. Pretty cool to be able make an adjustment.


Looks good to me, great work!


----------

